# where some of the walleye are in sakagawea



## gunattic

While snorkeling in sakagawea my brother was able to find some loners in near 50' of water laying on the bottom near a ledge that dropped even deeper. He did stick a nice eater with a speargun. 1st walleye either of us have taken outta there. I hate snorkeling at 50'. Told him to find me some at 20.


----------



## Old Hunter

snorkeling at 50'  You must have lungs the size of air bags!


----------



## gunattic

15 seconds or so down, 20-30 seconds bottom time, 15 seconds back up. Less than a minute total, no lungs involved, but you have got to be able to relax down there, that's for sure!


----------



## bobberboy

50ft thats pretty deep?isent it?whats the averege depth our there?


----------



## 94NDTA

I thought you couldn't spearfish game fish in ND. Am I wrong?


----------



## gunattic

yup, you're wrong... from the North Dakota G&F site:

15. Underwater Spear Fishing
The following fish may not be taken with underwater spearfishing gear: largemouth and smallmouth bass, muskellunge, paddle-fish and sturgeon. All other species are legal. Daily and possession limits for legal fish are the same as listed in Section 5.

Underwater spearfishing is legal from May 1 through September 30 of each fishing year.

Underwater spearfishing is open only in the following waters:

The Missouri River except that portion from the Garrison Dam downstream to the southern boundary of the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers Downstream Recreation Area. 
Lake Oahe, Lake Sakakawea and the open fishing areas of Lake Audubon 
Devils Lake and Stump Lake. 
Spiritwood Lake.


----------



## Do It Like Prewett

I am looking to book a guided fishing trip on Sakakawea this summer, probably going to be 4 or more of us. Does anyone know of a good guide service that could accomadate?


----------



## J.D.

Do It Like Prewett said:


> I am looking to book a guided fishing trip on Sakakawea this summer, probably going to be 4 or more of us. Does anyone know of a good guide service that could accomadate?


www.nodakfishing.com/


----------



## Mafgria

of a good guide service that could accomadate?


----------



## Janfgice

of a good guide service that could accomadate?


----------

